# 28 week potty shot.. boy or girl?



## Sarahhazzy

What do you all think? xxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1427485071412.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 67


----------



## Tink_

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl


----------



## Sarahhazzy

Thank you &#9786; xxx


----------



## 3boys

girl


----------



## Sarahhazzy

&#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

100% girl


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Girl


----------



## xprincessx

Girl!


----------



## Sarahhazzy

Thank you for your replies xxx


----------



## Sarahhazzy

&#55357;&#56836;


----------

